# HSS1332ATD discharge chute doesn't go up or down



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey guys, I just took out my HSS1332ATD and ran it for a few minutes. everything was good except the discharge chute doesn't seem to move either way.
Any ideas what is involved in fixing this or calling for service. Thank you


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Do you have a shop manual for your machine? I have its little brother here in Calgary, the HSS724ACTD. Just took a quick look at the manual. On the 724 there is no fuse for the chute specifically, although there is one (5 Amp) for the COMB SW (haven't traced it back yet). There are testing procedures for both the Chute Control Switch and the Chute Rectifier. For the Regulator/Rectifier only the rectifier can be tested. Beyond that the options are either the Chute Motor or the Joystick. This is of course assuming the 1332 is similar to the 724 in its wiring.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It may just be the contacts in the joystick. I recollect seeing where someone had disassembled his and cleaned up the contacts. If it's in warranty, it's covered. Otherwise, the 35360-V45-A02 (revised) unit can be ordered for $35.42 and installed in about 5 minutes.


https://www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=773195


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Honda along with many other manufacturers had problems with the Joystick switches. A lot of those Joysticks were all made by the same "Outside" manufacturer and many of them had problems over the past many years.
Some of the new Joysticks were made better and many were still trouble prone.
A lot of people converted their machines back to "Manual" with Cables and Crank Handles because they broke down so often in the middle of a snow storm when they were using their machine, and they got tired of repairing them constantly, especially if their warranty ran out.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm going to check it out and see if I can find the issue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Zero1 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm going to check it out and see if I can find the issue.


you didnt mention warranty. i know the dealers are swamped now but if still under warranty then have them do it. i also remember a thread somewhere the owner cleaned the contacts. would be nice if that all it was.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Purchased on 01/2016, warranty is over


----------

